

Sex with Google Glass - tomkindle
http://www.glassandsex.com

======
probably_wrong
Puns regarding programmers and sex aside, I'm a little less than half
convinced about the idea.

On the plus side, I think the idea of seeing the action from your partner's
point of view is as close as it gets to the movie idea of switching bodies, so
that's the interesting part.

However, the novelty would set you $3000 behind from the start, would look
nothing like those pictures most of the time (it would be shaky, for one, and
with long shots of hair, walls and/or the mattress), and of course would be
uploaded to the internet (and we know how that always ends).

Finally, there's the question regarding who would be interested in a service
that provides videos of adult entertainment for only up to 5 hours immediately
after having had said adult entertainment. I think it would be a better idea
to remove the 5-hours thing and market it directly to the porn industry, but
that's just me.

